# Burton Ambush 2013



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

trees_hurt said:


> First post on the forum, hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Just bought a pair of Burton Ambush boots in 11.5, the shrinkage tech supposedly puts my footprint around size 11. About to get a new board as well, and I would like to avoid having to get a Wide.
> 
> ...


I wear a size 11.5 and ride a 258mm board


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

plus what board


----------



## trees_hurt (Nov 30, 2012)

cd21 said:


> plus what board


Really looking into GNU's strange trip 156... there are other options with more variation in WW but im kinda diggin this board, but mostly i want something that will fit my boot size without any toe drag issues.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

trees_hurt said:


> Really looking into GNU's strange trip 156... there are other options with more variation in WW but im kinda diggin this board, but mostly i want something that will fit my boot size without any toe drag issues.


nice good luck!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't just go with waist width when looking at a potential board. What really counts is the width at the inserts (varies with sidecut!) you would be using, and also the stance.

Anyways, with an 11.5 Ambush you should be fine on most of the boards with a waist from around 25.3 cm. Depends on the board of course but that's a general marker, at least from my point of view.


----------



## trees_hurt (Nov 30, 2012)

Basti said:


> Don't just go with waist width when looking at a potential board. What really counts is the width at the inserts (varies with sidecut!) you would be using, and also the stance.
> 
> Anyways, with an 11.5 Ambush you should be fine on most of the boards with a waist from around 25.3 cm. Depends on the board of course but that's a general marker, at least from my point of view.


Alright thanks for the Input. The board i have been lookin at has different sidecuts; 8.3 and 7.5; think that will be kosher?


----------

